# How to stop speeding thread



## CH_Peter (May 16, 2002)

Alright, who deleted it? :x


----------



## Hannibal (Dec 1, 2003)

CH_Peter said:


> Alright, who deleted it? :x


I'm guessing this may have something to do with it...



kmpowell said:


> Note:
> Please note that the Flame Room is a place where you can get things off your chest using adult language if required. It is NOT a place where you can post adult orientated threads or things that may not be suitable for work. It is NOT an adult only room, it simply MAY contain adult language in the threads.
> 
> Thanks.
> _________________


H


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

That link has been doing the rounds at work for weeks now it is no more adult than page 3 of The Sun :?


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

YELLOW_TT said:


> That link nas been doing the rounds at work for weeks now it is no more adult than page 3 of The Sun :?


What's adult about Page 3 in the Sun?


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

saint said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > That link nas been doing the rounds at work for weeks now it is no more adult than page 3 of The Sun :?
> ...


 :lol: You know what i mean 
To answer your question what is adult about The Sun full stop


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

YELLOW_TT said:


> saint said:
> 
> 
> > YELLOW_TT said:
> ...


I was going to actually say that..... but lost interest.


----------



## CH_Peter (May 16, 2002)

Hannibal said:


> CH_Peter said:
> 
> 
> > Alright, who deleted it? :x
> ...


Posted _after _the speeding thread. :roll:


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

CH_Peter said:


> Hannibal said:
> 
> 
> > CH_Peter said:
> ...


True it was posted after, but it was posted for those who recently seem to have forgotten what the flame room is for. The Flame Room hasn't changed since it's launch all those years ago, and neither has it's rules which have been discussed time and time again.

*Flame Room*
Rant and rave about things you want off your chest! WARNING - Bad Language in proliferation!

Simple really.


----------



## CH_Peter (May 16, 2002)

kmpowell said:


> CH_Peter said:
> 
> 
> > Hannibal said:
> ...


I don't think people have forgotten: it's not been made clear. Regardless, it is now.


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

CH_Peter said:


> kmpowell said:
> 
> 
> > CH_Peter said:
> ...


Would you like me to clarify this one too, or are you ok with what that one means?

*UK TT Forum*
Discuss all things TT

:roll:


----------



## CH_Peter (May 16, 2002)

kmpowell said:


> CH_Peter said:
> 
> 
> > kmpowell said:
> ...


Merry Christmas.


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

CH_Peter said:


> kmpowell said:
> 
> 
> > CH_Peter said:
> ...


... and you Sir.


----------

